# Boston (well, Waltham really) Herf?



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm going to be in Waltham on business from 4/30 through 4/5. I'll be staying at the Hilton Garden Inn in Waltham and should have some time in the evenings free. Anyone up for a herf?

This will be my first trip to the Boston area and if we can work it out, I'd love to meet a few of the local gorillas! Is there a place nearby where we could gather for an evening?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am in.

I live 20 Minutes from there. We can either buzz into Boston or if its nice out herf on the Hotel deck outside with some drinks.

Lets see as time gets closer and weather.

Whatever, I am in.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Alright! There's one. We have a herf! Anyone else?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I live near by and could be down, especially if we can use the hotel outside.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

There is Churchills and Stanzas that both have no fee to bring your own cigars.

Both places are also in walking distance of eachother.

If weather is good, the hotel may not be a bad idea either.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

We don't have to go fancy boys, the hotel deck would suit me as well as any nice cigar bar. Let's keep an eye open for any good opportunity!


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm in. If you want to do Churchills in Boston, I think I can scrounge up 20-30 other folks to join in as well.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wacco said:


> I'm in. If you want to do Churchills in Boston, I think I can scrounge up 20-30 other folks to join in as well.


Now it has become a Bash ! WTG !!!!!

Ok ! When ? and Where ?


----------



## Vegas (Mar 17, 2006)

The Ham is very close by. I'm in for whatever whenever! Looking forward to meeting everyone. :w


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Keep me in the loop, good chance I make it.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm in, any thoughts/updates?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, fellers, I'm still heading out to Waltham this Sunday. Will arrive in the afternoon. At this point, it looks like I can make time to meet up any night Sun -Wed. Unless some other plan is hatched between now & then, we could always meet at the Hilton Garden Inn if they have a nice smoking deck.
You all keep talking it over and see what works. I'm not too particular which night we do what. And if it doesn't work at all, that's OK too.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Count me in as well!!! If the deck is available that would be great. If not, we should try something at Churchills or Stanza in the evening.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

What do you have for updates, Dale?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wacco said:


> What do you have for updates, Dale?


:tpd:


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I haven't heard anyone else mention a preference for a date. Although until I get into the work I'm going for I won't be 100% sure, right now it looks like Sun, Tues or Wed nights would work. If I read your weather forcast right, Sun night might be the most comfortable if we sit out on the hotel deck (I assume it is an outside deck). It looks like I may not have wheels avail every night, but again, that may vary. 
Why don't you local guys pick a night and a place. If I can be there I will. If the place is my hotel, that's cool, if it's somewhere else that's cool too. I'm looking forward to meeting at least a couple of you if possible and sharing a nice smoke or two.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

How far is Churchills or Stanza from Waltham, are they in Boston proper?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> How far is Churchills or Stanza from Waltham, are they in Boston proper?


20 minutes. I have your cell phone and you have mine. We will get together.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Any update on this? Are you meeting people tomorrow or are we going to get together at Churchills or Stanza during the week?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

A most beautiful day to have a cigar outside. As soon as I get back from my bike ride, a have a QdO Imperiales I want to light up. Are people meeting later today?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I just checked in my hotel. Long day of travel. I doubt I'm up for meeting tonight. How does Tues or Wed night sound?

Gonna go eat some dinner here pretty soon. I'll check back in the jungle later tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Tuesday or Wednesday is fine with me!!! Count me in!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Tuesday or Wednesday is fine with me!!! Count me in!!!


I am :tpd: . I am up for those nights as well.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Works for me as well.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, I'm shooting for either night as well. Where should we go? I'll probably take the "T" into town. Sounds like most folks like either Churchills or Stanza - I'm up for either. Are both easily accessable from where ever the train drops me off? I haven't had time to scope them out yet, but will try to get that done later tonight.

The hotel I'm at doesn't have a deck or patio, so that idea is out.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Churchills is better. Large glass walls, great for people watching. Stanza is in a dungeon, and pricy.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, Churchills sounds good to me. Also, it is looking like tomorrow night (Tues) will work the best. My co-worker and I will probably head downtown for dinner as soon as we can get off work, then I'll be free to herf while he does some tourist stuff (he is definitely not the smoker type!). Is 7:30/8:00 about right or is that too late?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Count me in. I may get there a little earlier though. I will probably be there around 6:00 or so.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Gonna try to get there. Sold my truck yesterday, got no wheels.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Big trouble guys - one of the vendors I was supposed to meet with today won't even get in until 4:00 now. My boss agreed we'd stay as late as it takes to do the job. Of course, that's the right thing, but keeps me from coming downtown tonight. I hope everyone planning on attending either gets the word or goes ahead without me.

I've got Richard's cell #, I'll call him.

So...not wanting to cry wolf, but maybe I'll try again for tomorrow. I've got to get somewhere - work has been so stressful I'm going through my cigars too quickly. I need to buy some more tomorrow one way or another.

Sorry folks, hope I didn't mess up anyones plans.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Dale, tomorrow works better for me. I'm going to look at trucks at 5:30 tonight anyway...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the call Dale.

Just let me know whats up for tommorow.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

No problem. I will be available tomorrow too.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh well, I guess I was the only one to show up :hn 

I enjoyed a Bolivar PC and a bowl of Ehrlich's Balken Blend one tonight with a Sierra Nevada!!! And I brought my big travel humi to give stuff away but you missed out on that too :fu


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry to have missed you Mike. I didn't get off the job until 9:00 last night. The network is out in the building and I'm having to do emails from the hotel this morning. 
Anyway, it may be good I didn't make it. I wasn't looking to score any free smokes. :sl I am sad I missed meeting you though. Hopefully there will be other opportunities!


----------

